# Mathematical evidence for God!



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So pie is God?

There is a woman on 2nd shift who would agree with that. Five feet tall and well over 250 pounds. She has broken five chairs, to date.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> She has broken five chairs, to date.


to date whom??


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> to date whom??


Well, we do have a test pilot who prefers "big-boned" girls.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Well, we do have a test pilot who prefers "big-boned" girls.


Fat chicks are like scooters...

They are fun to ride but you would never want your friends to see you on one.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Fat chicks are like scooters...
> 
> They are fun to ride but you would never want your friends to see you on one.


ROFLMAO. I just learned a valuable lesson, never take a drink of water while reading posts, nuf said.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Fat chicks are like scooters...
> 
> They are fun to ride but you would never want your friends to see you on one.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> ROFLMAO. I just learned a valuable lesson, never take a drink of water while reading posts, nuf said.


 You OK I hope LOL


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They say the bigger the cushion the better the pushin.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Fat chicks are like scooters...
> 
> They are fun to ride but you would never want your friends to see you on one.


While in my 20's I had a buddy that liked his women with plenty to grab and hold onto. He had a scooter too. So I will add to hawgrider's pocket rule book with " Never be seen on your scooter with a widetracker sitting behind you going down the road." One time I came home early and he didn't want to get caught again with a big ole' gal, so as I was coming in the front door I caught them both climbing out a side window. What a sight....I gotta tell you I nearly fell down laughing my.......Oh yea, back to prepping.......


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

An inmate suing me claimed to have a mathematical formula proving the existence of God. Why was he suing me? He said I was responsible for pigeons defecating on the building we were in. My protestations of innocence not withstanding. Yes it was a mental health unit.
.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> They say the bigger the cushion the better the pushin.


Shade in the summer. Warm in the winter.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the laugh. You all do not know how much I needed it at this moment.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

My old daddy once told me not to ride them big-uns cause if you fall off you could break your neck.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Of course if that did happen you would be up setting next to god eating some pie and discussing how this thread went to hell so fast.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Well, we do have a test pilot who prefers "big-boned" girls.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I got in an arguement with my wife a while back,I said gee your sister is looking big these days.she said wtf do you mean fat!!.I said,I'm not saying she's fat,I'm just saying that if I were to pick the five fattest women,she'd be three of them.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Fat chicks are like scooters...
> 
> They are fun to ride but you would never want your friends to see you on one.


I took a pic of the Liberty Riders Sarge on a his son's Mini Yammy on Hickler Lane in Harrison Twp. He said he would have to have the disposable camera, he disposed of it with his boot.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

knew a gal who was very large and I do mean large her butt had so many dimples it looked like 2 golf balls next to each other and was mean as a rabid pitbull on steroids who just had been teased with a hamster covered in steak sauce on a string.
pretty sure a 12 pack and a light switch can fix must ( I need to be shot for my sick mind )


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

gambit said:


> knew a gal who was very large and I do mean large her butt had so many dimples it looked like 2 golf balls next to each other and was mean as a rabid pitbull on steroids who just had been teased with a hamster covered in steak sauce on a string.
> pretty sure a 12 pack and a light switch can fix must ( I need to be shot for my sick mind )


You violated the first rule of fat club. Don't talk about the fat bat


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I used to walk in bars and pick the biggest ugliest woman in the joint. Then I would call the bartender over, order my drink, and tell him to keep em coming till I try to take that one biggest ugliest girl home, then cut my ass off and throw me out.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

While we were laughing and not looking, I think the Hefty Honeys hijacked the mathematical part of this thread.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

slewfoot said:


> My old daddy once told me not to ride them big-uns cause if you fall off you could break your neck.


I was always concerned with getting crushed in my sle . . . er drunken stupor I mean.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I once saw a very large one at a market.she was wearing those really baggy sweats,you know,the really baggy ones?.I thought of saying,"you know,those sweats almost make it look like there are two pitbulls fighting in a burlap sack"!.but,I kept my mouth shut.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Denton said:


> Well, we do have a test pilot who prefers "big-boned" girls.


How did you know. Are you tracking my Google serches?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Fat woman fell over in the sand and rocked herself to sleep trying to get up. She was eventually awakened by a lifeguard who asked her to move back because the tide was waiting to come in.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

In the line at McDonalds.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

I was always told, Roll them in flour and look for the wet spot! Big girls are warm in the winter and shady in the summer. Then you can alway just pee on their head and follow it downstream.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

PIGS!!! 
Disgusting!!
Shameful!!
Repulsing!!
Sexist!!!
Insensitive!!!
Funny as hell!!


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Shade in the summer. Warm in the winter.


If you also get a tattooed one you not only have shade in the summer, heat in the winter, you also have moving pictures all year 'round.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> If you also get a tattooed one you not only have shade in the summer, heat in the winter, you also have moving pictures all year 'round.


Lmao. It's like a Jackson Pollock painting. You see something new every time you look at it!


----------

